# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Tavë kosi

## Fiori

Tirana e Re
Global user
(6/20/00 10:09:39 pm)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Për 4-5 persona duhen:
Mish 500 g. gjalpë 2 lugë gjelle, vezë 2 kokrra, kos 3 gota uji, miell 2 lugë gjelle, oriz 1 lugë gjelle,kripë.

Tava e Elbasanit përgatitet me mish qengji ose dashi. Po të jete me mish qengji ai piqet drejtëpërdrejtë ndërsa me mish dashi zihet më parë. Mishi pritet në thela, vendoset në tepsi, i hidhet përsipër gjalpë dhe futet në furrë ose në tavë me korent. Herë pas herë i hidhet nga pak ujë që të mos thahet. Pasi të piqet hiqet nga furra.
Në tenxhere me gjalpë kaurdiset pak miell derisa të zverdhet, por jo të skuqet; shtohet lëngu i mishit të pjekur i holluar me ujë, përzihen dhe vlojnë derisa të krijohet një salcë e trashë. Hiqet nga zjarri, ftohet dhe pastaj i shtohen kos, vezë, kripë dhe përzihen mirë. Në tavë hidhet oris gjysmë i zier, radhiten thelat e mishit, sipër hidhet masa e përgatitur, pak gjalpë dhe piqet në furrë.
Në qoftë se është mish dashi, ai më parë duhet të ziejë. 10-15 minuta para përfundimit të zierjes së mishit, hidhet pak oriz. Në tenxhere rrihen vezët, shtohet miell, kos, lëng mishi, gjalpë dhe kripë.
Copat e mishit vendosen në tavë së bashku me orizin, mbi to hidhet masa e përgatitur dhe gjalpë i freskët. Piqet në furrë derisa në sipërfaqe të krijohet një cipë e kuqe.

----------


## Fiori

jesushaus1
Anetar i ri
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Te nderuar miq. do te kisha te deshire te dija se si behet tava e kosit, ose mishi me nerden. Besoj se gjendet naj nji tironse e vjeter ne forum qe di se c´eshte nerdeni.
Ju pershendes 



dritare pusi
Anetar i respektuar
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

papapap cna bere me neps o te keqen.

me sa kam degju une tava e kosit eshte ca e veshtire me u bo. une kam ngrene shume po mua me pelqen vetem ajo qe me ben mami dhe gjyshja. per te tjerat ncuk ..
me vjen keq po receten se di.

do me behej qejfi po ta mesoja 



warren pearce
Diskutant i rregjistruar
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*tave kosi per 4*

kater thela mish qingji skuqen ne tave. pastaj largon lengun duke mbajtur vetem nje filxhan caji. ne te njejten kohe zien lehte dy luge gjelle me oriz. pasi eshte zjere orizi e perzjen me afersisht trecerek kile kos dhe kater kokrra veze dhe yndyren e mishit. e fut ne tave, fut taven ne furre dhe e le per afersisht 15 min. nqs nuk eshte bere e le derisa te behet. 



jesushaus1
Anetar i ri
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Shume faleminderit per receten! 



Lepurushja
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 57
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Po nerdenin ku me e gjet? Se sa per ta gatuar them se eshte e thjeshte fare. Gjyshja ime e gatuante shpesh. 
Po tave me pras e me nerden a keni honger noi here? 
Ja sa te bohen kumllat do e bojme ene nerdenin. 



bud21
Diskutant i rregjistruar
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TAVA E KOSIT BEHET ME KOS. MOS HARO OK?? 



Xhamlliku
Diskutant i rregjistruar
doni tavë kosi juve?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 mos u merzitni se diten tjeter marr "Arti i Kuzhines" liber i botuar ne kohen e monizmit  (se mos eshte bere ndonje me vone) 



Xhamlliku
Anetar i ri
 tava koooooooooosit
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*TAVE KOSI (ELBASANI)* 
1 kofshë qingji (mesatare)
1 kg kos
6 vezë
2 luge supe miell
50 gr gjalp
Ziejmë mishin në pak uje, me pak krip (sa të mbulohet 1/3 e mishit) Rrafim vezët me kosin dhe miellin, dhe i hedhin në tavë, shtojmë lengun e mishit, e përziejmë mirë. Vëmë në sipëfaqe gjalpin në copa, e pjekim në furrë në 200°C derisa të mpikset dhe të skuqet sipër. Mishin e pjekim veç por e servirim bashkë. 
Ju beft mbare!!  


brari
Nder i kombit
tava koooooooooosit
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Xhamlliku femer je ose mashkull?
Librin e Evgjenise ke?
Ne se je femer lum burri jot.
Edhe gruaja e kullaqit lum ajo se Mami kullaqit do gatuaje per nusen e cunit tav kosi elbasani . 



jesushaus1
Anetar i respektuar
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lepurushe nerdenin e gjejme por me trego si e bente gjyshja jote mishin me nerden.
Te pershendes 



Lepurushja
Anetar i respektuar
 Mishi me nerdern
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Pak a shume eshte njisoj si mishi me leng vetem se ne vend te salces i hidhet nerden.
"Ne katunaret e tirones mishin me nerden e bojme ne ket mynyre":
Mishi pritet ne copa copa dhe lahet. Qerohen, lahen dhe grihen qepet dhe i kavardisen ne nje tigan me 3-4 luge gjelle yndyre. Hidhet mishi dhe kavardiset me qepen. Hidhet kripa ne menyre qe mishi te marre kripen.pastaj hidhet nerdeni nje luge gjelle, duhet pasur kujdes se mund te jete shume i tharet(varet si kane qene kumllat  kaverdiset pak derisa te marre nerdenin, hidhet uje derisa te mbulohet mishi. Duhet pasur kujdes qe kjo lloj gjelle behet me pak leng.
Ndersa preshet behen ne tave ne furre (musakà me presh e zakonshme)dhe i hidhet nje luge gjelle nerden per lezet.
P.s. une po pres nerdenin.......

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

.......Tava e Elbasanit pergatitet me mish qengji ose dashi.
Po te jete me mish qengji ai piqet drejtperdrejte ndersa me mish dashi zihet me pare.

Mishi pritet ne thela ,vendoset ne tepsi ,i hidhet persiper gjalpe dhe futet ne furre ose ne tave me korent.Here pas here i hidhet nga pak uje qe te mos thahet.Pasi te piqet hiqet nga furra.

Ne tenxhere me  gjalpe kaurdiset pak miell derisa te zverdhet,por jo te skuqet: shtohet lengu i mishit te pjekur i  holluar me uje, perzihen dhe vlojne derisa te krijohet nje salce e trashe.

Hiqet nga zjarri,ftohet dhe pastaj i shtohen kos, veze,kripe dhe perzihen mire.Ne tave hidhet oris gjysme i zier, radhutien thelat e mishit,siper hidhet masa e pergatitur,pak gjalpe dhe piqet ne furre.

Ne qofte se eshte mish dashi  ai me pare duhet te zjeje.10-15 minuta para perfundimit te zjerjes se mishit,hidhet pak oriz.
Ne tenxhere rrihen vezet, shtohet miell,kos,leng mishi,gjalpe he kripe.

Copat e mishit vendosen ne tave se bashku me orizin, mbi to hidhet masa e pergatitur dhe gjalpe i fresket.
Piqet ne furre derisa ne siperfaqe te krijohet nje cipe e kuqe.

 :buzeqeshje:    P.S Hope u enjoy it!! :perqeshje:

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Rrofsh code craker po ke harruar te na japesh sasite dhe porcionet e parametrave qe duhen shtuar (sa gjalpe, sa veze, sa majdanoz duhet ... :ngerdheshje:  ).

Orion_DYRRAHU tu i shku goja long e tu prefe thika e pirunj.

----------


## DINA

ME THONI TE DASHUR ANTARE TE FORUMIT ME TE MADH SHQIPETAR SE SI BEHET TAVA E KOSIT.DO MAR CA PERGJIGJE NGA JU DHE PASTAJ DO JUA SHPJEGOJ SE SI BEHET NJE TAVE KOSI ,QE TE LEPISH  GISHTAT KUR TA HANI ATE.

----------


## bjondina

O DINA ta tregoj une se si behet tava e kosit.
Per 4 persona:
4 thela mish qengji ose dhe dashi
kos 
5-6 kokrra veze
niseshte
gjalpe
kripe 
piper

E ziejme mishin e qengjit ne nje tenxhere, kuptohet me kripe.Ne nje tas pergatisim zairene. Hedhim 5-6 kokrra veze dhe i rrahim,shtojme kosin dhe pak leng mishi te dyja keto jo me shume se 500g bashke pastaj 4 luge gjelle niseshte i perziejme shtojme pak kripe nese eshte e nevojshme dhe piper.E hedhim perzierjen ne nje tave te lyer me gjalpe dhe shtojme copat e mishit. E fusim ne furren e pjekjes per 30-45 min.Lere pak te ftofet dhe pastaj servireni.
Provoja Dina se do lepish jo vetem gishtat por edhe ....... nejse.

----------


## "Ambrida"

Me pyeten nje dite se cila  eshtenje nga ushqimet tuaja karakteristike,dhe une thashe tava e kosit dhe tava e dheut.Kush me ndihmon mua te di si gatuhen te dyja keto.FALEMINDERIT.

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Pershendetje:

Tava e kosit:
1- hurdha te prera hollshem shume,
2- miell misri nje grusht(gjithmone varet se sa gatuan)
3-mish qingji(lamb) ,,, ose edhe mish deljeje...
4- kos 
5-krype..
6-qepe icik fare sa te them une sa te man dora tate ty ne pellembe..per me i dhone shije icike mishit..
7- voj ullini
Metoda e gatimit.

1- merret qepa edhe hudhet ne nje ene te thelle ku ke hudh si fillim vojin e ullint afersisht 4 luge gjelle
2- merret mishi edhe behet ne copa tani copen ti zgjidhe vete sa te modhe do ta bosh, por mire eshte mes me i bere shume te medha ,,, se nuk duken shume, e kom llafin kur i bo te vogla duket sikur ka shume mish...edhe hudhet ne  ene. Keshtu kavardisin icike edhe sa mishit ti vije icike ere e mire,, jo me u djeg , se pastaj haje vete,,, harrova hudhi edhe icike krype.
3- Hudhi siper uje edhe veje me u zi pak edhe provoje ti mo kur mishi te hahet  e jo me qene si llastik,,, 
4- ma men qe mishi i qingjit zi shpejt ose si ta kom llafin bohet shume shpejt..provoje ere pas here.
5- Merr nje ene te modhe edhe hudh afersisht 1/2 kg kos( 1 kg mish) hudh voj ullini 3 luge gjelleedhe hudh edhe hurdhat e grira hollshem ,, po qe se je qejflije hudhi edhe ca erza se nuk i bo keq...perzieji bashke,, Pastaj hudhi icike miell misri edhe perzieji bashke,,,,aq shume perzieji sa ti bosh telef fare ti bosh..( e kom llafin perzieji 2 min)

6- mishin e ziere e merr e heq nga uji edhe e hudh ne nje tave pjekje te cilen e ke lyer pak me voj ullini nga te gjitha anet,, edhe veje mishin aty pasi e ke heq nga longu i vet...
8- merr sa te them une ty i garuzhde long mishi edhe hudhja sier perzierjes se kosit edhe ,, edhe ashtu si oshte hudhja siper mishit...

9- merre taven edhe fute ne furre afersisht 220 grade ,,,edhe piqe per afersisht 20-30 min, por mire eshte me e pare here pas here ,, se e poqe   pastaj ...-
Pastaj merre taven edhe ndaje neper pjata duke perdor shtatore,,, edhe merr stilolapsin edhe  disa flete te bardha edhe pergatit faturen per secilin nga mysafiret edhe ,,, griji nga paret... e kom llafin merru paret per taven e kosit...

----------


## hope31

Flm Kundrarrymes per pergjigjen e pergatitjes se taves se kosit.
E kam ngerene taven e kosit,me pelqen shume por nuk dija ta gatuaja vete.

sinqerisht
  hope31

----------


## Estella

Kontrolloni ne forum para se ti beni keto pyetje se do i gjeni ketu.

----------


## "Ambrida"

faleminderit kundrarryma

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Amon mi goc amon ,,vetem ju te knoqeni me te hongme ,pa ne guzhinierat ,,ska gjo,, duhet me qene edhe "funny" nojhere se sta Ha p.sh Dashnorja/gruja/gruja komshijut gjelle...

----------


## "Ambrida"

jo mor lal,ca eshte ajo gru si nuk e ha gjellen tate,ato lepijne ene gishtat hahahaha

----------


## kundraRRYMES

A mi goc mi goc se po dalim edhe nga tema.. E di ti  njonit i bi gruja ne LUME . Edhe ky tani po e kerkonte, edhe po ecte kundraRRYMES, se lumit,, ec e ec edhe tako nje MIKUN e vet edhe i tha : Cfare po kerkon ? 
Edhe ky ja kthen PO kerkoj  GRUAN se me ra ne LUME...nja 2km me poshte. PO mire i tha ky po pat ra ne LUME gruja atehere ti shko pergjate RRJEDHES se lumit edhe jo KUNDRArrymes. 
E i tha ai Sa jetova me te , AJO KA QENE GJITHMONE KUNDRA CDO GJEJE QE BOJA UNE.. Keshtu GRATE ECIN GJITHMONE KUNDRARRYMES se lumit...( une jam mashkull)

----------


## "Ambrida"

hahahahahahaha

----------


## Mister

O kundrarrymes , aman mi ku e ke marre ate recete te taves se kosit,. 
Une jam elbasanllije po tave kosi me qepe nuk kam ngrene ndonjeher. Le qe dhe ta mendosh nuk shkon aspak.

----------


## kundraRRYMES

O Mister o Elbasonllinj po nuk fola per BALLOKUME ore burazer fola per TAVE kosi,, apo mos ndoshta ka FIRMEN e ELBASONIT edhe TAVA KOSIT ? 
Lexoje me KUJDES, se ju nga ELBASONI jeni msu me KAVAJSIT edhe e lexoni SHPEJT e shpejt se keni frike se ju kapin me koken poshte e ...  duke lexu. 

Kur kavardiset mishi,, i hudhet qepe qe ti vije eraaaa mishit , te nxjerri aromen e mishit ne PAH.. ooooo LOM ...

Provoje ihere bre burre se ste ngle ne fyt, ose pyet ihere momen a ijen. 
shnet

----------


## Lule Portokalli

kundraRRYMES

Si e ka emrin ajo gjella qe ke pershkruar, se tave kosi nuk eshte (lol)
Mister e ka tamam. Tava e kosit gatuhet me shume ne Elbasan dhe i thone ndryshe edhe tave Elbasani.
Pastaj.... shikoje me kujdes receten se ke harruar ti hedhesh veze.
Tava e kosit nuk ka qepe.

Po ty te ka rene gruaja ne lume, qe di te gatuash kaq mire?  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje: 

Me shume respekt per ty dhe recetat e tua te gatimit.

----------


## kundraRRYMES

SHPIRTI i FSHEHUR- me fal ke te drejte per vezet se i kom harru,, me i shtu...se e kisha shkrujt shpejt.  

SA PER QEPEN , a dini me lexu apo nuk dini me lexu ju. Une po them qe QEPA KAVARDISED me MISHIN per ti dhone AROME MISHIT...... Merret mishiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii edhe ndahat ,,, OOOOO Shpqiptar...  Nuk thash hudhi qepe ne TAVE TE KOSIT.... 
A lexoni apoo slexoni ju ..
Lal, sa me e dit,, sa per informacionin tat,, me te fol tamon,, nuk jam guzhinier e as nuk fitoj buken duke ushtru kete profesion,, por eshte si te them kenaqesi,, pasi eshte si te them qetesi e shpirtit edhe e mendjes,. Vendi ku qetesohem ,,,guzhina... 
 Sa per grate, te them te drejten jane te mira vetem per ne krevat per asnje gje tjeter...! Ta kam fjalen,, nuk i preferoj grate per asnje gje tjeter vetem per ate qe bejne ne krevat, te tjerat i bej vete

----------


## "Ambrida"

po taven e dheut di njeri se si behet?

----------

